# HPT IS STILL SHOWING BFP BUT BETA SAID 0.28 WHAT GIVES



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

I know you guys think I am mad but what to do?  AF is one day late and my hpt still is showing a more visible faint line that mark the plus.  This is my 15th test and I have been testing since 23 of July af is due yesterday or today and nothing is happening not even a cramp.  Please just give me advice even if that mean get a life and that I AM CRAZY.

THANKS IN ADVANCE RED


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

hi red, don't really have advice the line should be dark now.  Try buying a different brand good luckx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to hear you've experienced a chemical pregnancy 

Unfortunately this does seem to happen sometimes...although a pregnancy test says it has sensitivity of say 25 miu, this is just the manufacturers covering themselves (for want of a better way of putting it) and the hpts can sometimes detect much lower levels of HCG hormone.

With our 2nd FET, I had a chemical pregnancy and at 14dpt I was getting faint but definitely there +ve results (I used 2 different tests which had sensitivities of 25-50 miu)....I had a BETA HCG blood test at 14dpt and the level was 20.9 miu (very low  ), I then continued to test faint +ve's on subsequent days, even 48 hours later (16dpt) when the BETA blood test came back at 5.8 miu.  So despite the pregnancy not being viable and having very low (and dropping) HCG levels, the hpts were still showing very faint lines.  I think I continued testing faint +ve's until about 18/19dpt.

Take care
Natasha


----------

